# Someone has some explaining to do...



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

WHEW... I thought you had the OTHER photo of him and the smaller carp


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

OH BOY!!! I might have to rethink fishing with him this week.....


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

No worries for you man but for the carp well...


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

True but....I can see the headlines now Columbus Firefighter caught with man doing the "forbidden" dance with a carp!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

heh heh..its ok..you'll be safe.. i won't be doin that kinda act when you're around..


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

When he is around what?


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

That fish has the look of terror in it's eyes, while AK has the look of love in his !!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

hahahaa....


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Sick...Sick....Sick... and I love it lol


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

You're supposed to French Kiss them on the lips! What's the matter with you?


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Whaler said:


> You're supposed to French Kiss them on the lips! What's the matter with you?



Yeah go for it!  

Seriously though, why would you ever want to kiss one of those stinking things? eeewwwww :S


----------



## FishnJoe (Apr 20, 2004)

I thought you were suppose to kiss the fish and then release it immediately ( like the pro's) Looks a little off kilter here. lol


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

On second thought...one word...Sushi

I always thougth carp were better baked first....


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

One of Ak's ingredients when cooking *LOVE  *


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Instant classic .............  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> That fish has the look of terror in it's eyes, while AK has the look of love in his !!


Jim said it best !!!


----------

